# Creating Fog In PS



## smoke665 (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm trying to lay in a ground fog on an image, but can't seem to get it right. I've tried the render clouds filter but it's not solid enough. Any suggestions???


----------



## table1349 (Oct 23, 2016)

This???







Ok, maybe you should look at these.
Fog Free Brushes - (56 Free Downloads)
24 Clouds - Free Photoshop Brushes at Brusheezy!
Krist's Smoke Brushes - Free Photoshop Brushes at Brusheezy!
Clouds & Mist Photoshop & GIMP Brushes | Obsidian Dawn


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 23, 2016)

Don't have a fog machine but we have a smoke generator at the fire Hall i could use!! Stacked multiple selection layers using rendering/clouds. By modifying each layer then blending they looked decent, but that was a lot of work. Going to download the brushes you suggested plus some others I found and see how they work.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 23, 2016)

It's almost Halloween, how can you not have a fog machine???  That's like not having a Christmas tree for Christmas, colored hard boiled eggs for Easter or fireworks for the 4th of July.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 24, 2016)

Topaz Lens Affects has a ground fog filter.  There is nothing similar in Lightroom (assuming that is what you are using)?


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 31, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Ok, maybe you should look at these.



Thanks for the tip. Went online and found several brushes that might hold some promise. By experimenting  with applying them on different layers, and making adjustments to color, opacity, noise, etc. I've gotten more realistic results. 

@SquarePeg I'm using PS. I have LR and use it occasionally, but prefer the expanded layer functions in PS. Especially as I've become more familiar with Bridge and the presets, actions and batch processing in PS.


----------



## JohnPSDDude (May 7, 2019)

Here are some more freebies for creating fog effect in Photoshop
Fog Photoshop Action
Fog Photoshop Brushes
I use fog and mist brushes for my photos


----------

